# Dont let love distract your goals



## MrHighOnLife (Feb 24, 2014)

So, i was supposed to be in New orleans for 1 day..my bday to be exact. Ended up staying there for about 6 months bcuz i met a beautiful girl nd had my goals blinded. I ended up getting a job and signing a six months lease on an apt..just bcuz i wanted to be near her...well i lived in that apt for 6 days and realized i was making a crazy mistake. So i left. Wasted 1300 in the process but happiness iz worth the money..dont let love distract YOU!


----------



## crow jane (Feb 24, 2014)

Unless your goal is to be distracted.. 

then by all means


----------



## MrHighOnLife (Feb 24, 2014)

Touchè


----------



## imahippy91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Deep man. I heard you mention nola and the life you were living there. I was going to ask you about it but some chick asked for a smoke lol


----------



## ellilis (Feb 24, 2014)

> dont let love distract YOU!



So true, haha, gotta live your life!


----------



## eskimo (Feb 24, 2014)

Heard that brother. I know all I wanna do is sit on the curb and play my guitar and thats what I was doing. One night I called my old girlfriend up who was in milwaukee ( I was in southern arizona at the time.) She told me she would take me back if i came home. Spent my summer savings to get back to her, I get back and she's fucking some other dude that night. Came back and turned myself in for skipping probation for her and now im sitting stuck in wisconsin getting piss tested just waiting to catch out in april


----------



## eskimo (Feb 24, 2014)

Moral of the story, dont be fooled by a false sense of love


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 25, 2014)

Lifes about balance. Aint nothing wrong with having love in your life. Adjusting your activities that make up the fabric of you as a man isn't selling out. You should allocate enough of what makes you happy with what needs to be done to have a well rounded life. Having a homebase isn't a bad thing, all jobs don't suck. It sounded to me that you were scared to settle down & give up a piece of your soul for love. Its all give & take & who knows what happiness you could have achieved while accomplishing your goals too. Ive been blinded by beer goggles, lust & false love but over that 6 months there must have been red flags where perhaps you should have communicated openly with her. Who knows maybe she would have been cool about stuff, maybe you wouldn't have moved in together. Maybe you both wouldn't have wasted time & money to just start over again. Confused & alone again.


----------



## eskimo (Feb 25, 2014)

Wouldn't it be nice if someone told your what would make you happy your whole life


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 25, 2014)

"Wise men don't need advice, Fools wont take it."


----------



## eskimo (Feb 25, 2014)

Fuckin A


----------



## eskimo (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not supposed to be lost I'm supposed to aimlessly wander


----------



## up2eleven (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm in quite a situation as well. Problem is, I've been off the road in cubicle land for the last 20 years or so. A few months ago I met the love of my life. But, I also feel this intense urge to live authentically and get away from this whole capitalist bullshit system. I've had that urge my whole life and the only time I ever felt like I was really fulfilled was when I was a road dog for a couple of years. I feel the need to return to that, but this woman is also the most wonderful, loving, straightforward woman I've met. So, I'm very torn as to what to do. She's not the kind who would live on the road.


----------



## kecleon (Mar 20, 2014)

Love is the goal man


----------



## Odin (Mar 21, 2014)

Being deeply loved by someone gives you strength, while loving someone deeply gives you courage.
Lao Tzu

A woman knows the face of the man she loves as a sailor knows the open sea.
Honore de Balzac

[URL='http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/quotes/k/khalilgibr384791.html']Love possesses not nor will it be possessed, for love is sufficient unto love.
Khalil Gibran (A favorite writer on my list)[/URL]


----------



## treyvor (Apr 12, 2014)

Love can be the most freeing thing of all. You just have to find the right love for you.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 12, 2014)

Love should never be seen as a distraction. It is a state you can enjoy anytime anywhere.

Your distraction was the rent and the job.


----------



## ancienttoes (Apr 18, 2014)

if you are always thinking you want to do this other thing, it might make you seem like you are living tragically. you can make your dream more sedentary and stationary and explore your community and try to create something where you are. abandoning companionship is very deeply rooted feeling that feels like it affects your physiology. If the other person lives their life in a way where you have to get a job and such, it probably won't be that wonderful if you are against jobs. that's a big chuck of the reason people have jobs. like it said in the book i'm reading off the map that my picture is from, people are very afraid of ending up alone in this culture and that is what people try to sell an escape from in their marketing. Fall in love with a community, not just one person. I also have changed my plans to stay near someone and someone else and tried to harmonize different views and situations. It hasn't worked out that well, but it's all a learning experience and part of the journey. If they aren't as willing and open a little to adapting to you, it probably wasn't meant to be.


----------



## DuHastMich (Apr 19, 2014)

up2eleven said:


> I'm in quite a situation as well. Problem is, I've been off the road in cubicle land for the last 20 years or so. A few months ago I met the love of my life. But, I also feel this intense urge to live authentically and get away from this whole capitalist bullshit system. I've had that urge my whole life and the only time I ever felt like I was really fulfilled was when I was a road dog for a couple of years. I feel the need to return to that, but this woman is also the most wonderful, loving, straightforward woman I've met. So, I'm very torn as to what to do. She's not the kind who would live on the road.



I think you must've been swimming in my head, man. Been there (sans the cubicle farm) and know how ambition tears you in one direction, and that reddish organ in your chest pulls you another direction. It's definitely never easy falling in love and having wanderlust tendencies, especially when your new love isn't the 'Bonnie' type.


----------

